# Mugsy's forelegs



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

After Mugsy is groomed, it becomes obvious that his front legs or feet look funny. It wasn't ever noticeable when his leg & feet hair was long. When he stands, his little feet go out. He's looks duck toed. I am wondering now if this is one of those congenital disorders or what? Does anyone elses dogs feet do that? Or is there anyone here who knows if this can pose a health problem later in life?He runs and jumps & walks fine, it doesn't seem to affect him negatively in any way, but it looks kindof funny until his hair grows longer!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bella Mia's front feet turn outward slightly. I have read about this being an improper stance. However I am not sure if it would or does cause health concerns. Bella Mia certainly doesn't seem bothered by it, she runs like the wind and jumps like a Roo.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Same for Noelle ... and I think it's too cute. It sure doesn't stop her from doing anything!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris' front feet do this also. I tell her she stands just like my daughter (who had 12 years of dance).


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball's front feet do this also. Doesn't stop him one bit from jumping or running!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> Snowball's front feet do this also. Doesn't stop him one bit from jumping or running!
> 
> Bev & Snowball[/B]



SO comforting to know!







I think it's cute too, it's just that after all the info. I've gotten about the puppy mill dogs and because Mugsy came from Pet Land, I started wondering if he had some bad problem!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182696
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scooby is what you call duck toed too on the front, it doesn't stop him from any normal activity, I think it is a common thing in small dogs actually. I have talked with my vet about it and she says the same, it isn't a health issue unless he is having trouble walking etc. We do try to stop him from jumping down from heights though just in case he lands badly and does some damage which may trouble him later in life


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> > > Snowball's front feet do this also. Doesn't stop him one bit from jumping or running!
> > >
> > > Bev & Snowball
> >
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! Never heard it called duck toed before. Maltese are notorious for crooked or crossover fronts.
That is...when they are walking towards you their front legs cross over one another or at least come 
together. Good fronts are what breeders strive for..that is..where they walk straight on in front. Each front leg goes straight forward. Those little out turned feet are usually accompanied by the front legs crossing over. My Toy does this. Cosy has a straight front.



If the front legs are bowed too badly it can cause joint problems.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hahaha! Never heard it called duck toed before. Maltese are notorious for crooked or crossover fronts.
> That is...when they are walking towards you their front legs cross over one another or at least come
> together. Good fronts are what breeders strive for..that is..where they walk straight on in front. Each front leg goes straight forward. Those little out turned feet are usually accompanied by the front legs crossing over. My Toy does this. Cosy has a straight front.
> 
> If the front legs are bowed too badly it can cause joint problems.[/B]


Sir Micro has a walk that any Show Dog would envy, hehehehee he is just regal to watch walk down the hallway. HAHAHAHAHA poor little guy. All walk and no Show. AWWWWW

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

" All walk and no Show"
















LOLing ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..all walk and no show ROTFL, Mel, you are a hoot!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

me a "hoot" goodness someone else told me that recently. Glad it tickled your funny bones ladies.

Must be the Burrowing Owls I am taking lessons from... they have to have a great sense of humor, BIRDS living on the ground?









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I've never noticed it on Lacey. When she wakes up from her nap I'm going to have to watch.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've heard it referred to as "eastie/westie" when they turn out. It might be fine in a pet, but I wouldn't breed a dog with this characteristic. 
When deciding if I'm going to keep a dog here, one of the things I pay a lot of attention to is their movement. I have a long hall, and I sit at the end and watch them going up and down. It is just as important to me that they look good going away from you as coming to you. There is a lot that can be covered up with a long coat and the right grooming. The "truth is in the pudding" when you watch one that is cut down.


----------

